# [Test] Elecjet Apollo Traveller Luxury Set (5.000mAh Powerbank mit 60W Netzteil)



## Aeton (11. April 2020)

Mittlerweile dürfte fast jeder mindestens eine besitzen: Powerbanks.
Die praktischen Alltagshelfer können unterwegs jegliche Geräte aufladen und kommen mittlerweile auch mit enormen Kapazitäten zu niedrigen Preisen.

Der Nachteil daran: große Kapazitäten gehen mit einer langen Ladedauer einher - normalerweise.
Dieses Problem will Elecjet mit ihrer Apollo beheben, einer 5000mAh Powerbank, welche sich in nur 18 Minuten vollständig aufladen soll. Hierzu wird jedoch ein 60W Netzteil benötigt, um eine maximale Ladegeschwindigkeit erreichen zu können.

Elecjet bietet dafür das passende Apollo Traveller Luxury Set an, welche beide nötigen Komponenten beinhaltet. Ob dieses Set seinen Preis wert ist und ob die Powerbank ihre Versprechen halten kann, will ich in diesem Test klären.


*Danksagung*

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei Elecjet für die Bereitstellung des Testprodukts bedanken.


*Features und technische Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das besondere Feature der 5000 mAh Apollo Powerbank ist, dass sie in nur 18 Minuten vollständig aufgeladen werden kann.  Dazu benötigt man jedoch ein 60W Netzteil, welches in diesem Set mit vorhanden ist.

Hierzu benutzt die Powerbank modernste Graphen-Technologie und unterstützt neben USB-C PD auch QuickCharge 3.0. Dadurch kann jedes Gerät mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit geladen werden.
Die Graphen-Technologie sorgt zudem für eine höhere Lebensdauer; Überladungs-, Kurzschluss- und Überspannungsschutz sind ebenfalls vorhanden und die Temperatur während des Ladevorgangs ist auch viel niedriger, was ein Aufblähen und Entflammen der Akkuzellen verhindert.

In puncto Anschlüsse verfügt die Apollo über einen USB-C und USB-A Anschluss, die kombiniert 45W bei 3A ausgeben können. Aufgeladen wird nur per USB-C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit einem Maß von 14,5 x 7 x 1 cm kommt die Apollo auf ein Gewicht von 190g, während das Netzteil mit 5,5 x 6,5 x 2,5 cm auf ein Gewicht von 90g kommt.


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Das Set kommt in einem sehr hochwertigen schwarzen Klappkarton mit golden glänzender Schrift. Klappt man diesen auf, kommen auch schon die Powerbank und das restliche Zubehör zum Vorschein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Lieferumfang befinden sich neben der Apollo selbst eine Stofftasche zur Aufbewahrung, ein 60cm USB-C auf USB-C Kabel, das 60W USB-C Netzteil und die passenden Adapterstecker.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Erster Eindruck und Design*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nimmt man die Powerbank zum ersten Mal aus der Box, fällt direkt auf, dass diese relativ leicht ist und durch ihre strukturierte Oberfläche sehr gut und sicher in der Hand liegt. Die Verarbeitung ist makellos; generell wirkt die ganze Powerbank sehr hochwertig. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Design ist klassisch schwarz gehalten. Während der Rand seidenmatt ist, sind Front und Rückseite in einem hellerem schwarz gehalten und schmal geriffelt. Zudem schmückt ein silbernes Logo die Vorderseite und an den Seiten haben Angaben zu Kapazität, Ladeleistung, Output und sonstige Informationen ihren Platz gefunden.
An der Seite sitzt dann mittig der USB-C Anschluss zum Auf- und Entladen, daneben haben der USB-A Port und vier Leds zur Anzeige des Akkustands ihren Platz gefunden. Eine weitere Led gibt Auskunft über den Ladezustand. Letztlich gibt es noch eine Power-Taste an der Seite der Apollo.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch das Netzteil ist im Stil der Powerbank in verschiedenen Schwarztönen gehalten; die Verarbeitung ist auch hier makellos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Praxistest*

Zunächst fällt sehr positiv auf, dass die Powerbank nahezu vollständig geladen ist und man sie direkt nutzen kann. Die zwei Anschlüsse sollten auch im Alltag ausreichen, da die Kapazität auch nicht gerade enorm ist. 
Praktisch ist natürlich auch der USB-C Anschluss, über den Geräte sehr schnell geladen werden können.

Schließt man ein Gerät zum Laden an die Apollo an, zeigen die Leds in 25%-Schritten die restliche Kapazität an, die auch über einen Tastendruck abgerufen werden kann, was auch völlig ausreichend ist. Sollte der Akku nahezu leer sein, blinkt auch die letzte Led und fordert so zum Aufladen auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Praxis lädt die Powerbank ein Smartphone mit 5000mAh von Null auf 73%, was somit auch die Ladeeffizienz der Apollo ist. 3650 mAh lassen sich mit ihr also füllen; die Werte können natürlich je nach Gerät abweichen. Diese Effizienz ist aber relativ gut für Powerbanks.
Und mit den 45W Ausgang können auch aktuelle Smartphones in Höchstgeschwindigkeit mit dem Akkupack geladen werden. 


Nun aber zur wahrscheinlich spannendsten Frage: Lädt die Powerbank wirklich in nur 18 Minuten auf? Die kurze Antwort: fast. In meinem Test lag die Ladezeit mit dem beigelegten Netzteil bei 23 Minuten.
Das ist immer noch extrem schnell; normale Netzteile würden hierfür einige Stunden benötigen. Die Wärmeentwicklung hält sich - wie versprochen - auch in Grenzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Fazit*

Zu einem Preis von derzeit 104€ ist das Apollo Traveller Luxury Set sicher das sinnvollste Set, wenn man sich die Powerbank zulegen möchte und noch kein passendes Netzteil besitzt. Die Powerbank alleine kostet schon 90€ und für die restlichen 14€ bekommt man sonst kein 60W Netzteil.
Denn für einen Preis von 90€ lohnt sich eine 5000mAh Powerbank natürlich nicht, wenn man nicht deren Features nutzen kann.

Positiv ins Gewicht fallen der gute Lieferumfang, das hochwertige Design und die geringe Größe und Gewicht. Dazu kommen eine gute Ausstattung mit QC 3.0 und PD, USB-C und A und eine praktische Led-Anzeige.
Am positivsten ist aber neben der hohen Effizienz die extrem schnelle Ladedauer.

Allerdings kommt das Set auch mit ein paar negativen Punkten.
Zum Beispiel könnte die relativ geringe Kapazität für den hohen Preis angeprangert werden oder auch der Preis generell, wenn die Produkte im Set gepaart auch relativ günstig sind.


Für wen ist das Set also etwas? Möchte man wirklich von der Schnelladefunktion profitieren, macht das Set sicherlich Sinn, da das Netzteil auch anderweitig sinnvoll genutzt werden kann und gepaart im Set relativ günstig ist. Für jeden anderen gibt es jedoch günstigere Alternativen zu einem zwanzigstel des Preises, dafür muss man dann aber auch auf schnelle Ladezeiten von der Powerbank selbst und den zu ladenden Geräten verzichten.


*Links*

Hier kommt ihr zur Website von Elecjet
Elecjet Official Site

Und hier zu dem Apollo Traveller Luxury Set 
Apollo Traveller: 18mins Fastest Recharging Graphene USB C PD Power Bank


----------

